# House Of The Rising Sun



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

The second thing I ever learned to play on guitar (after the melody to Greensleeves) was House Of The Rising Sun. It's also the first thing I sung while playing guitar. Every so often I still play and sing it.

There are so many great versions of it, but this is one of my favourites. Leslie West is one of my most favourite players and singers, one who can do originals and covers equally well. Flawless tone, exact bends, appealing fills, the guy just slays me.

YouTube - Leslie West - House Of The Rising Sun

Here's another by him:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WA28ka-WSCw&NR=1

Anyway, what's *YOUR* favourite version of House Of The Rising Sun?

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

Nice. 

I've always enjoyed Leadbelly's 'Risin Sun Blues'

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WEO2W26OrWk

Ever read the book about how Lomax tracked down the history of the song.... Or tried to. 
I'll dig up the name sometime today. Great read and resource. It lists all of the recorded versions that they found.


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

Mooh said:


> The second thing I ever learned to play on guitar (after the melody to Greensleeves) was House Of The Rising Sun.


Actually the first song that I learned. I still like the Animals version the best.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

The House of the Rising Sun - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Things you didn't know about "The House Of The Rising Son"


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I still like the Animals' version (also among the first few songs I learned to play way back when), largely because of Eric Burdon's menacing voice, and the way Alan Price's organ comes in. Just all-round well done.

I bought an album of Leslie West doing all Dylan songs, largely on the strength of how much I like his playing. I like West, I like Dylan, what could go wrong? I should have remembered that I like pickles and I like ice cream, but doesn't mean they go together.


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

In my books, there's only ONE version of House of the Rising Sun - and it's by Frijid Pink;

YouTube - Frijid Pink - House of the Rising Sun

May have influenced by Detroit radio (they were from the Detroit area), but this is where this tune starts and ends with me.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

A YouTube search naturally gives us so many choices for HOTRS it's nuts, but it's interesting to me how we choose favourites. I first knew the song from folks playing it around the campfire, before ever having heard the Animals. The campfire versions were either Animals-like or traditional takes on the song through the oral tradition. I really dug them both, and that's why I wanted to learn it.

Another version I like is BTO's. 

Until this morning I never knew Toto, Duran Duran, and Spongebob Squarepants did it. (And I wish I hadn't clicked those links.)

The value of this song is evident through the innumerable covers of it. Great chord progression, moving melody, a real story, primitive appeal.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

I remember when the Animals released their version, at 12 years-old I played it in my first band and have probably played it a thousand times since around campfires and on stages. And as long as I can remember, I have never liked the song - I don't know why. 

On the other hand, I still play Mustang Sally and Brown-eyed Girl with great joy. Do I need help?


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Yep. our band back in the 60s played it too. Animals version of course.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

fretboard said:


> In my books, there's only ONE version of House of the Rising Sun - and it's by Frijid Pink;
> 
> YouTube - Frijid Pink - House of the Rising Sun
> 
> May have influenced by Detroit radio (they were from the Detroit area), but this is where this tune starts and ends with me.


I think they played at the rock festival at the Montreal Forum in 1970. I seem to recall a couple of Motor City (and vicinity) bands on that bill, including Grand Funk, Amboy Dukes, and Lee Michaels.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

My Grandson's favorite version.

YouTube - Spongebob sings THE HOUSE OF THE RISING SUN


----------



## urko99 (Mar 30, 2009)

Coincidently, It was the first song I learned to play and sing as well! A distant memory for sure! I saw Leslie West at the Masonic Temple in Detroit back in the early seventies. It was an awesome show,..............um.........from what I remember!


----------



## bobb (Jan 4, 2007)

I still remember the feeling of accomplishment when I figured out how to play the entire chord progression on the fifth fret. That should give some of you something to work on. 9kkhhd


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Some interpretations are spot on, others (like Dolly Parton and Sinead O'Connor for example) kind of miss the mark for me. I think both Parton and O'Connor *could* have done credible interpretations but over-reached, or simply don't get it. Frankly, I've heard students play the tune better (imho, ymmv, etc) than some recording artists.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Interesting how they figure it was saved by Alan Lomax. We are lucky to have his collection of recordings.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

first song i learned as well- i remember learning a bunch of chords, then this tune, from one of my moms piano books. id play it for hours to get used to the chord changes. actually played it for some time before hearing it as it actually sounded- we were camping, and i was playing it- some guy walked up and showed me the proper strumming pattern lol- the animals version.


----------



## Hublocker (May 14, 2009)

First song I really learned to play too.

The arranging credit went only to Alan Price. According to Burdon, this was simply because there was insufficient room to name all five band members on the record label, and Alan Price's name was first alphabetically. However, this meant that only Price received songwriter's royalties for the hit, a fact that has caused bitterness ever since.


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

Mooh said:


> The second thing I ever learned to play on guitar (after the melody to Greensleeves) was House Of The Rising Sun. It's also the first thing I sung while playing guitar. Every so often I still play and sing it.
> Anyway, what's *YOUR* favourite version of House Of The Rising Sun?
> 
> Peace, Mooh.



It might not have been the second song I learned but it was the first chords I ever learned. And apparently I played it and played it........too much.
At my Mom's funeral a few years back, our old next door neighbor said to me......House of The Rising Sun.....over and over and over.....I wanted to come over and throttle you.
I would have to say.....The Animals version is my fav.

Cheers
pete


----------



## Pneumonic (Feb 14, 2008)

I'm partial to Geordie's (Brian Johnson) version.

YouTube - House of the rising sun


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

My band played it as well, we were a *"Top 50" *cover band. Back then the(*CHUM)music charts had 50 *songs listed. The other guitarist in the band played the chord pattern because his amp had tremelo...and reverb to simulate the organ sound.


----------

